# Call Of Duty Problems



## {RGF-JC}Dan

Every time I go to play Call Of Duty Multiplayer, it plays fine for about 3 minutes, then freezes. It completely locks up the system. I have to reboot using the button on the tower =(

It started when I installed XP Service Pack 2, so i uninstalled that as pre Microsoft's instructions, and the problem still occurs. I have all the latest graphics and sound card drivers, and this is the only game that i own that causes this problem. I have Direct X version 9.0b. I also have the latest Call of Duty patch, version 1.4

My PC Spec:

OS: Windows XP
Graphics Card:ATI Radeon 9600
512MB RAM
All I can get on my sound card is a C-Media Wave Device

Hope you can help


----------



## Killboy

I have the same problem- help please!! :sad: 
My computer:
AMD64 3500+
Asus A8V Deluxe
2x512MB OCZ 4200EL
9800XT
Creative Audigy 2


----------



## malarkey

*call of duty problems*

I've got the same prob as you guys apart from mine just gets out of the game instead and it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx coz you have to save evry like 30sec




Hope someone out there can help


ive got the same software as you guys but a nvidia graphics card

Note: Some language edited. This is a family forum and we ask that you be more careful.


----------



## guard03

*Similar problem*

I also have a similar problem that ya'll have. The game freezes then turns off my computer. The same thing happens when I play Max Payne 2 (probably caused by Call of Duty). If anyone has a solution to this dilemma please let me know. :4-spidey: 

Here are my specs:
Sony Vaio laptop
Windows XP Business
Radeon 7500


----------



## [email protected]

*Solution... possibly*

From what I can tell this problem is caused by the new "Data Execution Prevention" anti-virus feature in XP Service Pack 2. What seems to rectify the problem is..

Control Panel > System > Advanced > "Performance" Settings > Data Execution Prevention > "Turn on DEP for all programs and services EXCEPT those I select"

You then use the ADD feature to add software such as Call of Duty Multiplayer" to the list (usually located in C:\Program Files\Call of Duty or C:\Program Files\EA Games\Call of Duty).

This seems to fix the problem )

Let me know if it works. :4-wave: 

Mike


----------



## guard03

*service pack 2*

Mike, I haven't gotten the sevice pack 2 yet. Do I need that to fix the C.O.D problem? :4-spidey:


----------



## [email protected]

Nope, this is only to fix a problem 'caused' by XP Service Pack 2.

M.


----------



## penguinman55555

*I need help with call of duty*

when ever i play call of duty it goes slow when around alot of fire or people.it gets real choppy, even on the recommended graphics settings that call of duty picks for you. Could someone tell me why please.




System Specs:
512 MB Ram
Windows XP Pro - service pack 1
128 MB radeon 9600 series AGP
Creative Sound Blaster PCI
Comcast Cable Internet
1.3 GHz AMD duron processor


----------



## penguinman55555

*i have another problem*

i have the same problem as you guys, with the couple minutes of play then freeze. but i dont have service pack 2.




System Specs:
512 MB Ram
Windows XP Pro - service pack 1
128 MB radeon 9600 series AGP
Creative Sound Blaster PCI
Comcast Cable Internet
1.3 GHz AMD duron processor


----------



## mr.v.

*Same issue...*

I'm having the same freezing problem. I have windows XP sp2. I tried the suggestion that was made to add CoDMP.exe and CoDSP.exe to the list of data execution prevention you had directed us to...didn't help. It still froze the system.

Does everyone here have ATI radeon's? and especially did this problem start after installing the new catalyst 4.10/6.14.10.6483 drivers?

There apparently was a freezing problem with earlier ati drivers and call of duty (having searched for a solution to this) but the fix was supposedly incorporated into the 3.10 drivers last year in 2003. Maybe the new 4.10 drivers have the issue again? Or is this happening to other people using non-radeon cards?

Also of importance is the VPURecover function does not seem to catch the problem.

Anyways, if anyone found a solution that doesn't involve installing year old radeon drivers please let me know or at least let me know if you are having this problem with a non-ati radeon card. If so I think we should notify ATI that numerous individuals are having this issue with CoD...any Nvidia users having this issue?

-Vik
I am running:
Windows XP SP2
ATI Radeon 9800 PRO
Intel 3.0GHz
all in a Dell Dimension 8300


----------



## BATMAN

To start with, try and find the common factors for your problems, 
a) you all have ATI Radeon cards
b) its all COD UO
c) you all have the most current drivers

lets start, b) has no significance to your problem(bear with me) so you are left with the newest drivers on ATI cards. The second newest drivers from ati(2-3 weeks ago) did this to me, and a driver rollback solved the problem. Know i havnt tried the newst one from ATI(last week), so im not sure, if you DL that one, try a roll back to when it did work.


----------



## penguinman55555

*its solved*

thanx rolling back my drivers helped.


----------



## Riot999

*Ive tried 4.7 and 4.10 Catalyst drivers.*

Ive tried 4.7 and 4.10 Catalyst drivers. This is the first time a game has frozen up my puter like this, i play Quake 3 a lot.

Which drivers did you guys go back to? 4.9? This page comes up after Googling Call Of Duty support so im sure it would help a lot of people.

thanx


----------



## oblivian

I have the exact same problem as you guys. Both Call of Duty and CoD - United Offence plays fine for ca. 3-4 minutes and then just freezes. I then have to hard boot the comp. I think this started happening after I installed cat. 4.10, but I am not sure.

Win XP Prof. SP2
Catalyst 4.10 (with Control Center)
Call of Duty 1.4
CoD - United Offence 1.0
Radeon 9700 PRO

P4 3.2GHz
1GB RAM


----------



## oblivian

Re-installed 4.9 and the problem is gone... (for now).


----------



## nestorm

*Confirmed fix: rollback your ATI driver*

Yes, appears to be an ATI issue. Find previous drivers for Radeon family here http://www.ati.com/support/products/radeonwinxppreviousdrivers.html

I started having this problem today, after updating to Win XP SP2, updating to ATI Catalyst 4.10, and installing Norton Anti-Virus 2005. After rolling back to Catalyst 4.9 the freezing in Call of Duty was fixed for me. *NOTE:* Catalyst 3.10 also works for me. I have an ATI Radeon 9800 XT.


- neStorm
http://www.nestorm.com


----------



## Anubis

*Help!*

Hey, if anyone can help me that will be great. when i joined a server at call of duty multiplayer it said my guid was banned and that i couldn't play in any server. so therefore my cd key is banned. i tried asking my friends if they had a spare or an unused serial code. but no one had any. i can't find my old cd key from my case so i called activision but hardly no one picked up or the machine didn't help me. so i'm in a bad position. i haven't played cod for several weeks now and i don't want to buy a new cod game until i have to. i'm also wondering what this fatal error means "User Interface is version 9, expected 7" once i try going back in cod. so if anyone can help me with this i will highly appreciate ur help.


----------



## ][ronFist

*HI guys i got a problem 4 you all*

undefinedundefinedundefined

On the start of mission 3 in SP it comes up memory failure can u help me plz :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## ][ronFist

*i will give u a cd key*

It is illegal to give another person your CD Key: Key deleted by Mark3567 (moderator) :1angel:


Anubis said:


> Hey, if anyone can help me that will be great. when i joined a server at call of duty multiplayer it said my guid was banned and that i couldn't play in any server. so therefore my cd key is banned. i tried asking my friends if they had a spare or an unused serial code. but no one had any. i can't find my old cd key from my case so i called activision but hardly no one picked up or the machine didn't help me. so i'm in a bad position. i haven't played cod for several weeks now and i don't want to buy a new cod game until i have to. i'm also wondering what this fatal error means "User Interface is version 9, expected 7" once i try going back in cod. so if anyone can help me with this i will highly appreciate ur help.


----------



## Anubis

*Help!*

Thanks dude but i also need help on this fatal error. "User Interface is version 9, expected 7" once i try going back in cod. so can you help me with that?


----------



## guard03

*Still a problem*

I'm just guessing, since I have an outdated graphics card, Radeon 7500, I won't be able to fix the freezing and computer turning off problem. So I would have to buy a new Radeon and get the Catalyst 4.9 upgrade to fix it. I hope that isn't the case, because I don't want to spend the money for my computer right now. If that is the case, am I stuck with a game that will turn off every 30 min or hour?


----------



## Anubis

*Thanks*

thanks for your help u guys i've got it working :wave:


----------



## insane

hi guys im having the same problem as anubis...i tried going into a server and it said the samething that my pb_guid was globaly banned, and i tried everything from asking friends if i could use theirs, called activision, and i was thinking about going to a store and looking at a cd~key im very desperate and i need a new cd~key bad i've been outta of the cod gaming community for about a month and my clan is wanting to kick me out so please someone help me as soon as you can i would really appreciate it and everything ok thanks...


----------



## Sky

i have the same problem as most of you guys.. 

i noticed it once i had installed the latest catalyst drivers. 4.10 i think.. 

just rolled back to 4.9 and im just gunna test that.


----------



## spacecake

*Freezing problem cod*

Hi,

Ik also have de freezing after 3 minutes problem. I'm almost sure its the 
cat 4.1 driver causing it (maybee in combination with sp2 xp). When ik rolback
to a prefious driver its ok, but then the mpeg2 decoding is messed up, also with several older drivers. The decoding is fine again only using the 4.1 driver.
I use Windows media center 2005 incl sp2, so de mpeg decoding (software) is needed for tv viewing.
The data execution prevention option did not help in my case.
I have i radeon9700pro, haupauge mce150 cards.
i hope ati will come with a new driver soon  
Until then any sugestions ?

Greetings to all.


----------



## sunhillcopper

*A sort of FIX for a complete COD Freeze up (ATI)*

HI

I have the problem with my machine freezing during COD and requiring a reboot of the box. It happens with other games after a while (HALO and DOOM3, but with COD and COD-UO it happens within minutes)

I only recently got a machine that could play these games. Its a P4 3.2 (Imb Cache) with 1Gb (Dual) RAM, 200Gb SATA and an ATI Radeon 9600 PRO (256Mb) Video Card. Gigabyte MB GA-8AIPE-1000G.

I put on a new copy of XP with SP1 integrated and applied SP2 before puting on any Games.

When COD started freezing I updated all drivers and BIOS etc (Video, Lan, Sound etc) . No luck. I went down a couple of revisions of video card still no luck. even tried the old ATI dirver that supposed to fix COD issues. 
So thats means I have tried so far
7-96-012324e (the COD fix)
8-03-040610a-016126c
8-042-040803a-016701c
8-051-040825a-017633c
8-062-040929a-018115c

Even when COD-UO came out it didn't help. I also reinstalled the whole box using a XP PRO with Sp2 integrated on the CD again no luck. I have also done things like disable 'write combing' and running at 640x480 no joy.

The only thing that has worked is going in to the Calalyst control panel settings and setting the AGP Speed to 4x not 8x. Since doing that I can now play COD with hours not mins before freezing. I have not had Halo or Doom 3 freeze (but I love COD-UO so much more)

When the last couple of ATI Drivers have come out I have revisited running at AGP 8x but no joy.

My friends who have very similar machines except nvidia 64mb cards have no problems, and they seem to my eyes to get better graphics out of their cheap card than my expensive radeon. (I you see my flogging this radeon card on ebay soon DON'T BUY IT!!) :sigh:


----------



## spekkie

*Ok This is what worked for me!!!*

I deinstalled all ati drivers and installed the omega ones. (http://www.omegadrivers.net/) i disabled "pci write" and the VPU recover feature. All works great now NO CRASHES AT ALL anymore i even think 3d is faster now. i recommend doing the same for all people having problems with call of duty. But you could try to disable the VPU recover feature first on the ATI driver.

P4 3.2 Ghz
1 GB mem
ati 9600 XT
XP pro SP2
Omega 2.5.90


----------



## Wavy Gravy

*CoD still crashes - summary of my efforts*

CoDMP crashes and XP usually catches the error with a "CoDMP has encountered an error..." box and offers to send an error report. Sometimes the whole computer locks up and turning it off is the only option. It seems to be random, at least, I cannot correlate it with anything. Sometimes it happens within 5 minutes, sometimes I can play for an hour. CoDSP also crashes so I don't play the missions, just online.

I've tried the many suggested fixes but nothing has worked. Here is an account of everything I've tried in hopes someone knows what's going on:

1. updated bios, drivers, firmware for my hardware via MSI's live-update. here's my stuff, its not fabulous:
MSI K7T-Turbo2
MSI nvidia FX5700 (previously a Sapphire radeon 9600)
AMD XP 2600+
1 gb pc133 sdram (2x256 generic, 1x512 kensington)
WD 40 gb system disk, WD 120 gb slave disk, both ATA 100, busmastering, DMA 5
MSI 52x cdrom, MSI 16x dvd, both ATA 33, busmastering, DMA 2
Realtek 8139 NIC to Cisco 678 router
Creative PCI soundblaster (ES1371,ES1373)
Microsoft Intellimouse PS/2
Windows XP-pro w/ SP2 

2. replaced my radeon-9600 with an nvidia-5700. when i used the radeon i tried CAT 4.8, 4.9, and 4.10 but the none of these fixed the crash. i'm using the drivers that came with my nvidia now (6172) because the newest ones (6672) also crash.

3. tried the on-board sound and my pci soundblaster with hardware acceleration in basic, standard, and full. also tried game settings of 11, 22, and 44 kHz with both sound sources. it crashes regardless.

4. always switch to 800x600 in 32 and use EndItAll2 to close unnecessary apps before playing

5. spybot says no spyware, avg says no virii

6. used pbware to manually update to punkbuster. i thought for a while the crashes were due to pb, but it happens even on servers that do not run pb. also, it makes no diff if the server is linux or windows and big-ping, little-ping = no diff

7. added CoDMP to the DEP exception list, still crashes

8. playing CoDMP in safe-mode also crashes. CoDSP also crashes so I haven't been able to do the missions.

9. loaded fail-safe bios settings for motherboard, no effect.

10. ran BurnInTest for 4 hours with no hardware problems detected

11. unplugged my dvd and secondary drive from my 300W powersupply, still crashes. no overclocking and temps are always nominal.

12. fresh install of XP (w/ all updates) and fresh install of CoD, both legit. CoD crashes whenever it feels like it.


So, friendly gamers, what's the deal? I can't think of anything else to try. I'm not a gamer - I only play MOO3 which runs fine except for one "feature" bug that's always been there. Are there some basic gaming OS settings that I don't know about? This computer runs just fine and has always been very stable.


----------



## spekkie

*wavy gravy have you tried?*

maybe try disabling fast writes for agp and/or even switch to agp 4x mode. call of duty is just dodgy porgrammed in my opinion but it works at my comp now no crashes. also you could try disabling your soundcard altogether first to see if it is not relelated to that since you have a soundblaster eax would be the best choice. ps my computer works with a radeon 9600xt. Ok i hope it helps cheers :sad:


----------



## hebburnurly

*Call Of Duty Patch Problem*

I've recently bought the United Offensive add on and had to load in the patch to 1.4 but I get about 3/4 of the way through and I get a message saying that my pk0.pk3 file is not a valid version and then rolls the patch back. I've tried everything to rectify the problem, removing every trace of the game and then reinstalling but I keep getting the same message. The same goes for the 1.2 and 1.3 patches too. It's an original copy that seemed to work okay before I upgraded my graphics card to a 6800gt. Can anyone help? The game still plays fine as an unpatched version.

Help???


----------



## iridium130

I'm having the same problems as all you guys...also use an ATI video card. I will try rolling back the drivers to see if it fixes things...thanks


----------



## spacecake

*ATI will be releasing a new driver within the next 2 weeks !*

Just got mail from Customer Care ATI Technologies, Inc.
ATI will be releasing a new driver within the next 2 weeks !

:sayyes: 

Greetings to all


----------



## Wavy Gravy

*CoD still crashes - more of my efforts*

my most recent attempt to get CoD to run has failed. i decided to setup XP as a non-APIC system.

1. disabled APIC and PNP OS INSTALLED in the system bios
2. reformatted and installed XP-pro
3. installed SP2
4. installed nvidia 66.93 drivers
5. installed via 4.53 4in1 drivers
6. installed CoD and 1.4 upgrade, played online, crashed w/in 5 minutes

CoD just won't run on my mb, which admittedly is of the older variety. what irritates me is that while CoD runs, it runs very well; then it stops. i give up


----------



## fredderic

*Ati Freeze For Cod Uo Fixed!!!!!*

Well...I've had the exact same problems as everyone else with the ATI freeze after 5 minutes playing COD UO. I'm happy to report that after installing 4.11 tonight (about 6 hours after they released it)...all was well! I played for about 5 hours solid with no..repeat no...freezes! Here's to hoping tomorrow's game play goes just as well.

Best to you all and good luck with 4.11

(I uninstalled the original driver via the control panel add/remove programs...I only had to remove the driver, not the control center)

Uninstall driver
Reboot
Install new driver
Reboot
Play to hearts content...

-Chris


----------



## sir CampsAlot

*Call of Duty: United Offensive hangs agp.status.status: disabled*

By: Sir CampsAlot

The trick is to have TWO (2) monitors hooked to your graphics cards before reboots 

Asus Sk8n
ATI AGP not working 
AGP status disabled
agp.status.status: disabled
disabled

Catalyst 4.12 BETA 


ASUSLiveupdate
ASUS Live update
v. 5.31.01
Link
ftp://ftp.asuscom.de/pub/ASUSCOM/BIOS/BIOS_FLASH_UTILS/

Call of Duty: United Offensive hangs agp.status.status: disabled

Multiplayer not working
Call of Duty: United Offensive Multiplayer not working


Games hang using PunkBuster Online Gaming Servers
Catalyst 4.12 BETA 
link
Games hang using PunkBuster Online Gaming Servers
Catalyst 4.12 BETA 
link
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/wxp-w2k-8-08-041111a-019253e.exe
http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4701.html

http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4701.html[/url]


here is how I fixed the agp.status disabled 
Using information above to update drivers. 

Follow directions for your bios and drivers.

The trick is to have TWO (2) monitors hooked to your graphics cards 
Do this before all updates so they are there for reboots.

After reinstall AGP should enable . 
Call of Duty: United Offensive Multiplayer will now work with out hanging after 3 minutes 4 minutes 5 minutes.
And or 
Games hang using PunkBuster Online Gaming Servers

I have a amd 64 FX-51 and Ati 9800XT using Asus Sk8n motherboard

Ok this is not well structured, but took me 6 months to find the key to the fix.

By: Sir CampsAlot


http://forums.anandtech.com/message...1424119&STARTPAGE=2&FTVAR_FORUMVIEWTMP=Linear


----------



## [FF]Pahis-Pottu

*:sigh: Problems Problems....*



hebburnurly said:


> I've recently bought the United Offensive add on and had to load in the patch to 1.4 but I get about 3/4 of the way through and I get a message saying that my pk0.pk3 file is not a valid version and then rolls the patch back. I've tried everything to rectify the problem, removing every trace of the game and then reinstalling but I keep getting the same message. The same goes for the 1.2 and 1.3 patches too. It's an original copy that seemed to work okay before I upgraded my graphics card to a 6800gt. Can anyone help? The game still plays fine as an unpatched version.
> 
> Help???


i can't help much but go in multiplayer to Multi player options and there enter CD-key enter your CD key and then press auto-update..... I dont know it works un my own computer it worked :wink: ray:


----------



## v3rtex

*fatal error problem =(*

COD MP 1.1 build win-x86 Oct 8 2003
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\paka.pk3 (41 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak9.pk3 (149 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak8.pk3 (235 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak0.pk3 (12816 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak3.pk3 (7 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak2.pk3 (9 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
30054 files in pk3 files
execing default_mp.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config_mp.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec_mp.cfg
========= autoconfigure
configure_mp.csv: using configuration 2000 cpu MHz 256 sys MB 128 vid MB
execing configure_mp.cfg
fs_basepath is write protected.
fs_homepath is write protected.
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!
Measured CPU speed is 2.10 GHz
System memory is 1024 MB (capped at 1 GB)
Video card memory is 128 MB
Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) supported

Winsock Initialized
Opening IP socket: localhost:28960
Hostname: desktop
IP: 192.168.0.100
----- Client Initialization -----
Resolving codmotd.activision.com
Couldn't resolve address
----- Initializing Renderer ----
-------------------------------
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 6: 1024 768 FS
...using colorbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (1024x768)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...39 PFDs found
...hardware acceleration found
...PIXELFORMAT 3 selected
...creating GL context: succeeded
...making context current: succeeded
Initializing OpenGL extensions
...ignoring OpenGL 1.2 draw element range
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture add environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture combine environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 texture dot3 environment mode
...using OpenGL 1.3 cube map textures
...using GL_ARB_vertex_program
...GL_NV_texture_shader not found
...GL_NV_register_combiners not found
...using WGL_EXT_swap_control
...using OpenGL 1.3 multitexture
...using GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using OpenGL 1.2 normal rescaling
...GL_ATI_pn_triangles not found
...using GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
...GL_NV_fog_distance not found
...GL_NV_vertex_array_range not found
...GL_NV_fence not found
...ignoring GL_ATI_vertex_array_object
...using GL_ATI_fragment_shader
...ignoring GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic

GL_VENDOR: ATI Technologies Inc.
GL_RENDERER: Radeon 9800 Pro x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE
GL_VERSION: 1.3.3717 WinXP Release
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_S3_s3tc GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_element_array GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap GL_ATI_fragment_shader GL_ATI_map_object_buffer GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object GL_ATI_vertex_streams GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATIX_texture_env_route GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texgen_reflection GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_shader GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_multitexture GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
WGL_EXTENSIONS: WGL_ARB_extensions_string WGL_ARB_make_current_read WGL_ARB_multisample WGL_ARB_pbuffer WGL_ARB_pixel_format WGL_ARB_render_texture WGL_ATI_pixel_format_float WGL_EXT_extensions_string WGL_EXT_swap_control 
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_ACTIVE_TEXTURES_ARB: 8

PIXELFORMAT: color(32-bits) Z(24-bit) stencil(8-bits)
MODE: 6, 1024 x 768 fullscreen hz:60
GAMMA: hardware w/ 0 overbright bits
CPU: AMD w/ 3DNow!
rendering primitives: single glDrawElements
texturemode: GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_NEAREST
picmip: 1
picmip2: 1
texture bits: 0
multitexture: enabled
compiled vertex arrays: enabled
texenv add: enabled
ATI truform: disabled
NV distance fog: disabled
Initializing Shaders
...loading 'scripts/decals.shader'
...loading 'scripts/hood.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sky.shader'
...loading 'scripts/water.shader'
...loading 'scripts/window.shader'
...loading 'scripts/hud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_menus_mp.shader'
...loading 'scripts/brad.shader'
...loading 'scripts/carride.shader'
...loading 'scripts/cloudshadow.shader'
...loading 'scripts/common.shader'
...loading 'scripts/effects.shader'
...loading 'scripts/gfx.shader'
...loading 'scripts/jeff.shader'
...loading 'scripts/nodlight.shader'
...loading 'scripts/paulj.shader'
...loading 'scripts/river_pj.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sfx.shader'
...loading 'scripts/sun.shader'
...loading 'scripts/surfacelight.shader'
...loading 'scripts/talon.shader'
...loading 'scripts/tankcountry.shader'
...loading 'scripts/tankhud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/terrain.shader'
...loading 'scripts/test.shader'
...loading 'scripts/transparents.shader'
...loading 'scripts/treeshadowtest.shader'
...loading 'scripts/truckride.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_hud.shader'
...loading 'scripts/ui_menus.shader'
...loading 'scripts/weapons.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/jh_fx.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/pj_fx.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/pj_impact.shader'
...loading 'fxshaders/weaponfx.shader'
----- finished R_Init -----

------- Miles sound system initialization -------
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit stereo sound
2D provider initialized at 1 1991528027 35454324
available 3D providers:
Aureal A3D Interactive (TM)
Aureal A3D 2.0 (TM)
DirectSound3D Software Emulation
DirectSound3D Hardware Support
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Pan and Volume
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Light HRTF
DirectSound3D 7+ Software - Full HRTF
Creative Labs EAX 3 (TM)
Creative Labs EAX 2 (TM)
Creative Labs EAX (TM)
RAD Game Tools RSX 3D Audio
Dolby Surround
Miles Fast 2D Positional Audio
using 3D provider 'Miles Fast 2D Positional Audio'
32 max 3D channels
------- Miles successfully initialized -------
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
*User Interface is version 9, expected 7*

that's the error that comes out the console when i try to play multiplayer, CoD works fine in single player though, I don't know why =/ can someone help me with this problem?


----------



## lowsidr

Just a few more pointers about the ATI/punkbuster/drivers freeze issues. Yes it's a driver issue, I needed to do a complete uninstall of the newest CAT drivers on my AIW 9800 pro. I also NEEDED to do an ATI driver clean using the free "driver cleaner 3" program, prior to the new install of bothe Call of Duty and ATI drivers. You should also go to the Punkbuster website and update your software after you install the 1.4 patch. You MUST install the pbweb EXE or zip update in the Call Of Duty folder and inside the "PB" folder so it can run. This fixed my problem untll ATI comes up with a fix, their CAT 4.11 did NOT fix my freezing problem. Hope this helps someone out there, I was pulling my hair out for day's. Problem now is I can't play Doom3 because it NEEDS the NEW drivers!!!!


----------



## lowsidr

GOOD NEWS. Use the Beta 4.12 CAT ATI drivers and you'll be up and fragging in no time. Been playing for hours and no problems.


----------



## nitemare676

*call of duty multiplayer problems*

i get the same message as v3rtex
i tried to play multiplayer cod then when it loads i get a fatal error message
and im not sure what it means

User Interface is version 9, expected 7

thanks :sayyes:


----------



## Groove41

*same problem*

Hey i also lost my cd case and cd key and have no clue where it is and dont want to buy CoD again because i have both of the CD's can anyone help me out???  thanks


----------



## evilrevenge247

*help please?!*

when i click on the CoD multiplayer, it starts to load and then stop and says... user interfece 7, expected 9. can anyone tell me what that means and how to fix it it would b a huge help.

y dont you just go on a search engine like google and just look up cd key for CoD. then u can play again and if they dont work just keep going untill you find one that does because thats better then buying a new one right.


----------



## Groove41

well i have looked and havent found any can u help me out ????? please im in need big time cause yes buying another CoD would cost me too much i dont want to pay for a cd key when i already bought the game


----------



## evilrevenge247

go into google and look up a cd key generator. it will take some time and u might have to download something but as long as it works i think its worth it.


Can anyone help me with the user interface problem?!?!7


----------



## im a hp hick

*Incorrect CD-ROM? that doesn't sound good.*

So I just installed the game and i go to the single player mode.. and it says "please insert the correct CD-ROM, select ok and restart the application" i tried opening the cd tray and closing it, still says the same message. so i put in disc 2 thinking it might be the "correct CD-ROM" well it's not.. then i tried the multiplayer.. and what do ya know!! it works! but single play doesn't.... so does anyone know how to get single player to work? that's what i really want to play. 
:sayno:


----------



## evilrevenge247

*response*

u might just have to reinstall the game and then it should work.... 

I STILL NEED HELP WITH THE USER INTERFACE 7, EXPECTED 9?!?!?!


----------



## im a hp hick

yea, i tried to reinstall it. i still got the same message. anyone else have any suggestions? they're GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Sprogz

*Catalyst 4.12 Beta Didn't Fix the CoD/Cod UO Freezing*

I too have suffered from Cod and Cod UO freezes, usually within 5 minutes of play, sometime a little longer in combination with my ATI Radeon 9600XT and Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS. The annoying thing is, before Catalyst 4.10 I *NEVER* have any trouble with CoD.

I have completely removed 4.10, rebooted, installed previous versions (4.9, 4.8, 4.7, 4.5) but the problem persists.

I have disabled DEP (via Control Panel -> System -> Advanced - Performance Options -> Data Execution Prevention) but the problem remains.

I have turned off fastwrites and reduced to AGP x 4.

I have tried with HyperThreading on and off.

..and then, 4.12 Beta was released which appears to directly address the issue. Hurrah!

However, after uninstalling 4.11, reboot, reinstalling 4.12 Beta, reboot, the PROBLEM STILL REMAINS.

I appreciate it's still a Beta release, but I'm interested to see how others have found the 4.12 Beta?


----------



## Sprogz

*Omega Drivers Fixed My CoD/ CoD UO Freezing Problem*

As I posted just above, I've tried many revisions of the ATI Catalyst drivers upto and including 4.12 Beta and all the way back to 4.5 (I probably went even further back -- I can't quite remember I've tried so much stuff).

I took someone else's advice and installed the v2.5.97 (Catalyst 4.12 Beta) *Omega ATI drivers* from http://www.omegadrivers.net/ati.php and last night I played CoD for over 3 hours and had no freezing at all. This morning I played 1 hour without any freezing.

For the first time since early October (Catalyst 4.10 install) I've been able to play CoD/CoD UO for more than 5 minutes! :grin:

Without counting my chickens, it really looks like the Omega drivers have resolved the issues. I don't know why, or how as I only thought they were "tweaked" versions of the ATI Catayst drivers? But, nonetheless I can play!

Respect Omega-dudes ray: http://www.omegadrivers.net


----------



## guard03

*installing omega drivers*

when installing the omega driver I would have to uninstall the current driver right? And is it safe to uninstall it without screwing up my laptop? Also which omega driver should I install for COD to work and does it work for notebooks? :smile:


----------



## Sprogz

*It all depends...*



guard03 said:


> when installing the omega driver I would have to uninstall the current driver right? And is it safe to uninstall it without screwing up my laptop? Also which omega driver should I install for COD to work and does it work for notebooks? :smile:


I'm no Omega expert but I think they do drivers for Nvidia and ATI graphics cards. If your notebook's graphics are NVidia or ATI-driven then you might be in luck.

The Omega Drivers Homepage has links at the top for ATI Radeon and NVidia GF (GForce I guess) so start looking there as the pages describe the graphics cards supported by the Omega drivers.

I _should_ have uninstalled the previous (Catalyst 4.12 Beta) driver but to be honest, I've uninstalled, reinstalled so many drivers I simply didn't have the willpower so I followed the instructions on the Omega website, removed just the ATI Control Panel, installed the Omega drivers over the ATI Catalyst drivers and it worked for me. :sayyes:

Of course you should really start with the approved video driver for your notebook, make sure that it is up-to-date and check the manufacturer's website for any issues running CoD before considering installing the "tweaked" Omega drivers, especially if you're not too sure about it.

Good luck!


----------



## guard03

*Well that's it*

I've done everything in my power and done everything I can think of to fix the turning off and freezing problem. Talked to tech support, updated my notebook driver, and read a lot of posts. I've downloaded the latest omega driver (4.12), I've checked my computer ten times over to find a sloution, but I give up. My computer is now turning off on me when COD is idle for a few minutes. Maybe there is something wrong with my computer but I doubt it. The last thing to do is uninstall COD for good. :sad:


----------



## MajorBoner

*ati drivers*

i have the same problem freezes up on me in play i have a dell 9100 2.8mhz 1 g of ram and a ati 9700 128mg card with xp sp1.as far as drivers newer is not better! you would think ati and activion would get their **** together and fix this! am a ati fan and im not changing cards.I cant even find a contact add for call of duty to give them my 2 cents worth! :4-thatsba help!!!

P.S its not a xp thing same thing happens with 2000 and M.E


----------



## guytrytohelp

*Call of Duty Crashes*

I recently had a problem with Call of duty. It started after I had installed the latest driver for my graphics card and it crashed my system or just the game while I tried to play. I tried reinstalling old drivers...still crashed..installed beta drivers...still crashed. 

I finally found a Driver Cleaner Software....followed the instructions and reinstalled the driver I knew had worked before. So far everything is working perfectly.
It worked for me, just follow the instructions to the letter.
It may not fix every crash problem but in my case it worked.

http://www.drivercleaner.net/


----------



## Nemisis95

nitemare676 said:


> i get the same message as v3rtex
> i tried to play multiplayer cod then when it loads i get a fatal error message
> and im not sure what it means
> 
> User Interface is version 9, expected 7
> 
> thanks :sayyes:


i have same problem as nitemare676 but mine says there are 23 files missing /or bad format and then a load of complete crap :upset: i cant play multiplayer or single player but for single player it says there are only 17 missing plz plz help me
:sayyes:


----------



## tennisross08

*service pack 2*

man sp2 makes more harm than good when it comes to gaming. Do u guys no if there are any spacial instructions for uninstalling it are can i just take it off????? thanks in advance


----------



## $Gangsta$

*Help*

Hey, can anyone help me with installing call of duty united offensive when I try and install it it says I already have it but I don't. And before it was removed by deleting it not uninstalling.
What can I do??????? :upset:


----------



## mikewood

I have a similar problem to some of the people here. When I first install CoD I can play multiplayer for as long as I want, but as soon as I go off the game and switch my computer off it never works again unless I do a fresh install. It works to the point where you choose which side you want to be on, and when I click, say russia it crashes and either returns to my desktop or reboots my PC. And I know my system is good enough....

AMD Athalon 2800XP Processor (64bit)
AMD - ecs 64bit motherboard
64bit processor fan
512mb Ram
Radeon 9600PRO 128mb Graphics card
80gb harddrive
Intergrated sound card

Ive also installed all the latest drivers from radeon, catalyst 4.12 and ive tried installing older vesions of the catalyst drivers but no luck there. I evan made an attempt at uninstalling the radeon drivers and installing the omega sets, but still not luck.


----------



## JokerFMJ

For the few of you that are having the


> User Interface is version 9, expected 7


 error, have you tried reinstalling your OpenGL?


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*OK i have read everythgin and my prob is diff!*

I just have the reg CoD and when i try to connect to punkbuster servers it lets me play liek 4 min the it syas osmethign like i dont have the providges O/S and ive reinstalled any everything. how do i like fix my punkbuster?


----------



## Korbs

Hi everyone i was reading this thread and deciding to register and post (so i'm new here) i have a couple of problems currently 

1) When i play CoDUO(MP), after about 1-2 min. it says "Call of Duty has encountered a problem" or something like that. It will give me the option of sending an error report, or not sending one. I've tried clicking on both of them but my computer just exits the game, and sometimes restarts the pc. 
IT's the same for CodMP. CANY ANYONE HELP?

2) When I play the single player versions it also will just exit the game after about 5-10 minutes and end up back at the desktop, but the screen will be much much brighter/a higher resolution. CAN ANYONE HELP?

My Specs:
AMD Athlon 64 (2.0 ghz , 1600 bus speed, 1mb cache)
Chaintech Nvidia GeForce FX5500 
motherboard is a Asus K8V SE deluxe

Please Help!


Also....how do i get CoDUO out of safe mode? i have tried reinstalling it but that didnt' work.

Thanks


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*Hah*

That ahppened to me alot and it would auto go in safe mode and i would ahve t restart my comp what i ended up doing was reinstalling CoD and it workd for me


----------



## Korbs

well....i figured out how to get it out of safe mode, and i have tried reinstalling CoD to fix the other problems, but that hasn't worked, so if anyone can help that would be great thanks.


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*...*

I dont know what to tell ya then i didint do ANYTHIGN but re install lol adn it worked ... lathough im still ahveing punkbuster problems


----------



## Scand

I have played CoD multiplayer with success. No errors. No CD-key problems. No freezing. Nothing but seemlessly brutal slaughtering.
Then a month or two ago (or, when Windows XP SP2 was unleashed) I installed ah, so beautiful SP2. No problems so far, games work and all.

Then, after a months' pause I suddenly decided to have a go with CoD for a while. I loaded up ASE and browsed for servers. First sign was that ASE printed an error saying: "Couldn't connect with the ASE tracker. Do you want to change to an alternate tracker?" or something like that. Well, I found servers as usual though so I tried to join into some of them randomly. I let ASE queuing with a promising 31/32 server and puzzled my way into toilet. When I came back, all I saw was a CoD pre-loading screen with text "Awaiting Connection....64" on it. No guns blazing. Nothing but dull numbers going up and up. I tried other servers and even the game's own Browse-for-Games -software, but no. In CoD's internal browser it prints me a text (you know, that little tiny text in upper-left courner of the server-box) "awaiting connection with the MasterServer" (or again, something like that).

I checked my firewall software (being F-Secure 2003 edition, up-to-date they say) and yes, there is a mention of CoDMP.exe in the "exceptions" list, although it wouldn't really matter if F-Secure was on or off, according to my tests. SP2's firewall has been turned off, I don't use it, but I actually did add CoDMP in it's exceptions as well. Just for being sure, that is. I also have a physical firewall, which I turned off and on for being sure. No effect.

I seriously believe, that the problem is within SP2's firewall, but I'm out of ideas after switching it off and on and off and off.

The same problem comes into play with Battle for Middle-Earth (LoTR obviously) as well, with the error being "Couldn't establish connection with the browser".
I don't have any other multiplayer games in my PC right now, so I can't test if the problem is only gamewise.

And oh, I have re-installed CoD and applied the newest patch (being 1.5).
One funny thing, I have Call of Duty: United Offensive installed onto my computer, but I don't exactly own it, so I don't have a CD-key. I was curious tho, and so I tried it's server browser. The thing was that it actually _could_ find servers (so being able to contact the MasterServer), although I naturally can't play in them, for the most obvious reasons :wink: .

Does someone has a solution? The solution? Mother of all solutions?


----------



## TipssyFeeline

Help im at a loose end! i just installed the latest patch for Call of Duty United Offensive(v1.51) and had not completed the game, on returning to play the game i had a prob with loading the last saved game a message came up "G_LoadGame: the bsp file has changed since the game was saved" i tried othe saved games the same message came up. help me please can i salvage the saved data or am i doomed? :sigh: 
thanks TipssyFeeline


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*Im a noob at CoD but...*

If your talkgin about single player is ay to jus restart nothign time ccant fi


----------



## TipssyFeeline

Thxs but the prob is still there and its realy frustrating me would it be easier to uninstall the v1.51 patch, would that solve the problem?


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*...*

well i wouldnt waist me time it may not work just reinstall CoD or someting...

I STILL NEED HELP WITH MY D*** PUNKBUSTER @!*$&@$(&@$(@$T


----------



## JokerFMJ

For having trouble with punkbuster, have you tried going to their website? It's located at:
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php


----------



## sphynx

*CoD Freezing Problem*

I just want to ask those who have the freezing problem with CoD or any other games, what kind of power supply do you have? To be more accurate, i want to know if your power supply is compliant with the intel ATX12V version 1.2 or above standard. .

I dont know much about computers but i have read somewhere that a power supply that does not complies with this standard may cause instability and crash the system.

My theory is that when Call of Duty or any other game starts, the load on the CPU increases and the power supply has to increase the power that goes to it. But in the same time, a power supply that is not compliant with the 1.2 standard will start sacrificing the power that goes to the video card and the system then crashes.

Sinse ATI released some driver last year, along with Microsoft's SP2, i have not been able to play CoD or any other games. My system always freezes after 2 or 3 minutes of play. It even freezes when i play some highly animated screensavers. I have tried every possible solution on lots of forums but without succes. It seems the new drivers from ATI combined with Windows SP2 suddenly started to put more electrical load on the CPU making the video card even more sensitive to power drops as small as they may be.

This power supply issue is the last thing i have not tried to fix. The one in my system is not compliant with intel ATX12V v1.2 standard. It's a v1.1. So i ordered a new one that complies with v1.2 or above.

When i'll get my new power supply, i will reply on this forum to let people know if my problem has been solved.


----------



## hadar

*why i have a big ping?*

my computer:
ATI Redeon 9200
512 RAM
1.00 GHz
2MB internet

and i have a 300 ping in call of duty why?


----------



## iNsANeFLiP

*Ur process prolly*

i donno much but im GUESSING its ur processes u may have to many progz open at 1 time when ur playing CoD go to CTRL ALT DELETE then hit process and ont he bottemm it tell u how many are running useally mine are no more then 25 if its to much i would find a few thigns u dont nee and end em.


----------



## m9MaDnEsS

*omg its a maricle*

Its a maricle. The omega drivers work. No freezes whatsoever. 

Some intel crap 2.4 ghz
512 MB RAM - Optimized
ATI Radeon 9200 Pro, Powercolor - 256 MB DDR
Some sound card

I highly recommend them. I think theyve worked for ever1 else so far?


----------



## hadar

*New Server*

How i open new server (game in CoD Multiplayer)?


----------



## mandar

*PunkBuster Problem Help!!!*

For last two months I had no problem playing multiplayer, but suddenly after installing COD 1.5, i am getting kicked out of all the servers who require PunkBuster. Can anyone help please.


----------



## sphynx

I have solved my problem with my new power supply. No more freezing in Call of Duty or any other games.



sphynx said:


> I just want to ask those who have the freezing problem with CoD or any other games, what kind of power supply do you have? To be more accurate, i want to know if your power supply is compliant with the intel ATX12V version 1.2 or above standard. .
> 
> I dont know much about computers but i have read somewhere that a power supply that does not complies with this standard may cause instability and crash the system.
> 
> My theory is that when Call of Duty or any other game starts, the load on the CPU increases and the power supply has to increase the power that goes to it. But in the same time, a power supply that is not compliant with the 1.2 standard will start sacrificing the power that goes to the video card and the system then crashes.
> 
> Sinse ATI released some driver last year, along with Microsoft's SP2, i have not been able to play CoD or any other games. My system always freezes after 2 or 3 minutes of play. It even freezes when i play some highly animated screensavers. I have tried every possible solution on lots of forums but without succes. It seems the new drivers from ATI combined with Windows SP2 suddenly started to put more electrical load on the CPU making the video card even more sensitive to power drops as small as they may be.
> 
> This power supply issue is the last thing i have not tried to fix. The one in my system is not compliant with intel ATX12V v1.2 standard. It's a v1.1. So i ordered a new one that complies with v1.2 or above.
> 
> When i'll get my new power supply, i will reply on this forum to let people know if my problem has been solved.


----------



## tecknowolf

*Error, can't load player animation*

After having to reinstall Call of Duty it wont let me play any more. It says 

Error
Couldn't load player animation scriptmp/playeranim.script

This happened after I was started playing and the buildings and all surroundings were grey and had grid all over them. When reinstalled this happened. 

I have tried many times reinstalling, different patches, uninstalle Norton Utilities, and other programs. Maybe a WIndows patch??

Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## ShAdoW99x

i too have the "freeze" problem... i receive a " C++ runtime error message".

in the previous posts you basically said you had ati radeon cards and that this seemed to be a cause...i dont have an ati card, i have a nvidia geforce fx5900xt card with latest drivers.

im going to try the DEP procedure from above but if this doesnt work then im stupmed.

my computer:
amd athlon +3000 XP
nvidia geforce fx5900xt
1gb ram
creative sound audigy 2

any solutions welcome
cheers


----------



## ipam45

*hey everybody*

hey everyone taht is out there i have a problem with cod hoping that there is a smart guy or two to help me solve the problem. I have been playing taht game for a while and it's "totally awesome" and i got to the eder dam level(which is so harad to beat) in one night, but at the level it keeps on lagging. i'm using laptop XP pentium 3!!! believe it or not my desktop's video card won't even support the game so the laptop is the best i have right now for gaming. so if anyonw know y this is happening or if the level if just a really big level and some kind of stuff liek taht also a while inot the level the graphic just goes heywire and all crazy and blocky
please help


ps it still won;t work a week after wards


----------



## Undeterminable

*CoD UO Problem with Patch*

Hey i was wanting to know if there is any way that i can change the version of CoD UO from 1.51 to 1.41. I currently have 1.51 installed at the moment. The reason i want the old retail 1.41 is because there is a sever that is running on that version that has the best ping for where i am. The new 1.51 dosnt have any severs that do me any sevice. Is there a way to change the versions manaualy with out takening the patch off and reinstalling the whole game? 

Thanks, Jared


----------



## ItchyFish

Well i have the same freezing issue, and i have SP2 but i have a nVidia 6800GT. I've got the latest drivers so ill go back to the earlier ones now and see what happens.

Specs:

AMD Semron 3100+
nVidia 6800GT
320 GB Sata Raid
1024MB RAM @ 420


----------



## ZenMachine

*What the heck's going on??*

Hey everybody, I'm on a Mac, and whenever I play COD: United Offensive (multiplayer), my start screen is all in Polish, or German or something. It got like that after I played in a foreign server. How do I change it back to good ole fashioned English?? Please help, thanks.


----------



## ZenMachine

bump.


----------



## hadar

*i need help!!!!*

i have a problem whif my punkbuster its kick me this is the messege when i kicked:
PunkBuster (for 0 minutes).... restriction corrupted file/memory [81055]



what can i do????????


----------



## jbshein4

*Help Me!!!*

 help!!! i just downloaded the patch for Call of Duty Multiplayer version 1.5 the installation and everything was fine. The porblem is....3 minutes into playing it freezes and my computer crashes. i tried the first suggestion but it didnt work....what do i do?!?! :upset: i really like this game....i just need to know how to play it! 

Computer stats:
Windows XP
SP 2


----------



## ZenMachine

jbshein4 said:


> help!!! i just downloaded the patch for Call of Duty Multiplayer version 1.5 the installation and everything was fine. The porblem is....3 minutes into playing it freezes and my computer crashes. i tried the first suggestion but it didnt work....what do i do?!?! :upset: i really like this game....i just need to know how to play it!
> 
> Computer stats:
> Windows XP
> SP 2


I don't know if it's ironic or not, but take a look at the first entry in this forum. Something seems a bit familiar about your post. Hmm.... :sigh:


----------



## jbshein4

*...*

i know i read the frst post i tryed some suggestions made.....they didn't work...so i'm looking for some more advice on what to do :sigh:


----------



## {76th}Colonel

**** Multiplayer isn't working at all help plz!!!!!!*

 the MP on my PC isn't working i try to go into it, then it asks if i want to run it in safe mode i click no (it asks b/c i had the same problems as yall with freezing and PC rebooting by itself) neways the screen goes black then it says program error, error log is being created. I already tried reinstalling it and my PC isn't overclocking what do i do??? is b/c i have windows 2000?


----------



## urbnsol

*single player wont start*

i have tried almost all of the things suggested here and single player mode will not start.
the rectangular silver letter/black background splash screen comes up, the hdd activity light comes on, the cd drive light comes on but it just sits there like its waiting for something.
multiplayer seems to run fine, i played for about 5 minutes and didnt have any problems.

i was using ati 4.12 drivers, updated to the newest 5.1 drivers, tried the omega drivers, tried 4.9 drivers, reinstalled the game, reinstalled the 1.4 patch, reinstalled the 1.5 patch, adding the programs to the dep list, disabling my hardware firewall, adding both single and mutilplay to windows firewall exceptions even though windows firewall is disabled, but nothing seems to work.

when i tried the omega drivers, i followed the instructions but my system was very slow, like something was using all the cpu time, but a check of c+a+d showed almost no cpu activity.

i tried going from multi to single and one time got the 'incorrect cd' error, one time got a crash/reboot, and every other time, it just hangs at the splash screen.
one time i got a crash/reboot from multiplayer also, but only once.

any ideas? is there some service that is required for the game to run?
i have disabled a few services but nothing vital. also have disabled windows firewall, at least as far as i can tell. but since mutliplayer works, i dont think this is the problem.
i used the blackviper.com service configurations to decide what to disable and have had no problems with anything other than cod since the sp2 install. i also ran the win update about a week ago so i should be up to date on windows.

-edit-
also tried running in safe mode, still wouldnt start.


----------



## cube5

*punkbuster problem*

I'm having a problem with punkbuster booting me everytime i play CoD. The warning it gives me is this: cvar r_nv_fog_dist=1 it shoud be 0. I have just updated pb by using pbweb but it still gives me this problem. could any of you guys help me?


----------



## ouch

i have a newpc,it is a 3.4 gig with 2 gig ram x700pci pro. has hyper threading
i have destroyed 3 of these pc's over this game.
just set this one up have sound blaster audigy with drivers just drivers insalled.
my game "glitches" freezez during game play either in single or multi both in cod and uo.
i want to send this thing out.i refuse to revert driveor destuct restore as it messes up the mach.
i dont know what to do now, on other machinnes the game worked fine for a week then would go south, this new pc is right from the start.


----------



## ShAdoW99x

cube5.....make sure you have nvidia distance fog on in the multiplayer options

and yes everyone i still have the same freeze problem.....there doesnt seem to be an easy road out of it.....i asked activision a long time back, and they suggested to me to get a new video card or a new motherboard


----------



## dusanko

I have been having the same problems with the random crashing as well for a while. Heres my story:

When i first bought the game and installed it, it worked perfectly with no problems. Then i think when sp2 came out and installed, i started to have the crashing problem and was not able to play. Tried all the fixes suggested and still couldnt get it work. Ended up having to format about 2 weeks ago and decided to install CODUO once again. To my surprise, it worked with 1.51/cat5.1. No crashes. 

After doing something stupid, I ended up having to format again. I installed CODUO, expecting it to work once again, but right away started having the crashes. The files i used to patch and the cat drivers were the same installation files on another partition that I used when i had installed it to get it to work just a couple weeks before. The only thing I can think of that I did differently was the order in which I installed CODUO and windows updates/sp2. 

I dont have to time to reinstall everything untill next week. Don't know if anyone can build on this or whatever, just thought I'd share my COD story.

This game kicks ***...when it works. 


Athlon 2200+
Asus a7n8x deluxe
512 corsiar pc3200
radeon 9500pro


----------



## ShAdoW99x

for no apparent reason i got my cod and cod:uo to work: how?

i followed activisions adivce and bought a new agp graphics card...but not a nvidia card, instead i chose to buy an ati radeon 9800, and low and behold the dam thing works....maybe others of you should try purchasing a new card. if you have a friend who will let you borrow his/her card then test out other cards and their default installation drivers to see if it works any better. if so, buy yourself that card and sell the one that was in your pc

hope this helps some of you out there.

good luck


----------



## javijax

*call of duty CD2*

HELLO, i have aproblem installing call of duty, after installing CD1 and when asks me to insert CD2 , I insert CD2 but is like does not read it, i cannot finish the installation...what can I do? thanks !!!


----------



## jackshouse

hi all, recently purchased call of duty 2, my problem is that an error message appears, that driver and vidio card does not support, i have a dell 3500, l am new to computer usage i am limited to the usage of the pc at this time?


----------



## jackshouse

hi, there two number 2 discs in callo of duty 2,why and which do i load and how do you tell the difference if mixed up?


----------



## JohnPinky

Hello all, here is my prob. When im playing CoD single player, the game gets all choppy and lags when there is a lot of funs going off or explosions. I always assumed that my computer just sucked. So i cleaned it out, defragmented it and all, and tryed again. No luck. Ive played the whole game when i put it on my sisters laptop, it played perfectly fine there. a little help please.


----------



## wiesepiece

I have the simular problem my computer freezes about 3 minutes into the game of call of duty,.... causing me to shutdown my pc the hard nasty way....:dead:!!!!!!!!! which i hate doing....... i have notcied most of the people with this simular problem are running a radeon video card and i have read that directX9.0 is not compatable with every video card..... and i can see that radeon may have a problem with directX9.0!!!!!!!....... causing a quick long term freeze in gameplay this is my thoery! thank u 

******IF ANYONE HAS A SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM!******************PLEASE WRITE BACK I BEGU!*****


----------



## honkus

Hello all,, Bob in Windsor Ontario Canada


----------



## badazz

what's up?

My computer is fixed. I had the same problem you guys are having. Computer crashing after a few seconds or minutes of playing. 

My problem was I was overboosting the CPU too much. I lowered the boost and now no problems at all.


----------

